# Useles Billy bought a rawdogged ex-stunt mower. #20



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry, oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe oops can start racing his mower.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Push or Ride?

I got a sooped up 1979 craftsman self prop I'll put up against it!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hope everybody finds us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Let's race.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's race.



Where's the finish line?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, Jeff C. 

Hello, MAC.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Where's the finish line?



Ain't no finish line. Last mower standing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Where's the finish line?




I figgered we could just go around 285.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Someone say Mower


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Jeff C.
> 
> Hello, MAC.



Hey, T.P.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gas prices are going up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone say Mower



Uh Oh, sinclair probly runnin top fuel & drag bars!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered we could just go around 285.



Which way?



Gotta be specific if we gonna get this thing on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

I say we turn right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Got most of the old home place cut today. 1st day in about 3 weeks straight with NO RAIN


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Apology not necessary TP.. I feel honored !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. says, "Evenin, oops."


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Apology not necessary TP.. I feel honored !



oops, Billy put that mower up against a '84 Bolens one afternoon after about 20 beers, and needless to say, the Bolens never cut grass again. Jimmy Thompson limped away with a broken leg, fractured ribs, three flat tires, a cracked block and a busted up deck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Wonder if oops has cut any donuts on that thing yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Wonder if XIronheadX will join us?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Our mower has a woman driver on it. BkW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm warnin y'all, Billy 'n nem don't play.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Had to take a break to get my hair cut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I dount Sinclair would allow any of the mowers here on his Lawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy got his ear lowered the other day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Evenin, Boss.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dount Sinclair would allow any of the mowers here on his Lawn.


 No riders on the front yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Think i will eat some cheese cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone say Mower





sinclair1 said:


> No riders on the front yard



Couple more Boss, and you may have to present an OABA.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah I am watching this closely.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Fried Quail, homemade biscuits with gravy, fresh cream corn and squash for supper tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried Quail, homemade biscuits with gravy, fresh cream corn and squash for supper tonight.



Hate to say it Boss, but that is a mandatory penalty right there.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I need a hair cut, but I don't want a kaintucky bowl. where's Billy go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I need a hair cut, but I don't want a kaintucky bowl. where's Billy go?



Billy's got some pruners.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

KD, keep an eye on that Sinclair fella. Him and Billy was caught stealing empty beer bottles from the WW the other night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Sinclair you just won an Obama, that rare and prestigious award, that you can only get here. Display it with pride. A speech is always welcome but never required.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, keep an eye on that Sinclair fella. Him and Billy was caught stealing empty beer bottles from the WW the other night.



What in the world are they doing with empty beer bottles.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

Who is Useless Billy?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sinclair you just won an Obama, that rare and prestigious award, that you can only get here. Display it with pride. A speech is always welcome but never required.


I don't know the rules, but can I use that Obama award to pooper scoop the back yard


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Who is Useless Billy?



The question should be why is Billy useless.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I don't know the rules, but can I use that Obama award to pooper scoop the back yard



Absolutely not.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The question should be why is Billy useless.



Why is Billy useless?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Who is Useless Billy?



Who is not a useless billy!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Absolutely not.



Figures...its useless then


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Someone link the rules around here


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Why is Billy useless?



He drinks, goes to bars, has bad eating habits,hunts at night and cant get along with women.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He drinks, goes to bars, has bad eating habits,hunts at night and cant get along with women.


 I resemble that


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone link the rules around here


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He drinks, goes to bars, has bad eating habits,hunts at night and cant get along with women.



Boss those are his good points.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone link the rules around here



The rules can only be viewed by Officers of the club, the same thing with our financial bookeeping.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He drinks, goes to bars, has bad eating habits,hunts at night and cant get along with women.



You just described me and all my family.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> You just described me and all my family.



Did I mention that Billy cant hold a job and buries tires halfway in his front yard and paints them white.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone link the rules around here



Right turns only, last mower running wins


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Who is Useless Billy?



You will know him when you meet him, P.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The rules can only be viewed by Officers of the club, the same thing with our financial bookeeping.



Boss T.P. told me I'm not a officer, I'm enlisted I'm a Sargent!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did I mention that Billy cant hold a job and buries tires halfway in his front yard and paints them white.



I didn't know I was supposed to paint em white.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss T.P. told me I'm not a officer, I'm enlisted I'm a Sargent!



Yeah but you are working your way down, uh I mean up.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You will know him when you meet him, P.



I been talkin to KYDawg, and I think I am him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah but you are working your way down, uh I mean up.



Looks like 2 OABA's in one night, Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

QUOTE=pstrahin;7940991]I didn't know I was supposed to paint em white.[/QUOTE]

 Yeah you know Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> I been talkin to KYDawg, and I think I am him.



None of us are far removed, even sinclair


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you here T?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

What is going on in here?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you here T?



I'm here, KD. I just ain't sure i like the looks of what is going on tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

cause the boss said so


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm here, KD. I just ain't sure i like the looks of what is going on tonight.



Shoot we can use the $$$....I mean the club could use it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Awarding 2 OABA's in one night is rarer than Billy having $10 in his pocket. But pstrahin has won an OABA. P display this award with pride it is a rare honor bestowed only on the most useless of us. Display it with pride. A speech would be nice but not required.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> cause the boss said so



Man that is pretty site Hank, the fish and chicken livers look good also. I always fry any livers I have left over with my fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> cause the boss said so



You better watch them chiken livers, Billy'll be done run off with'em.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm here, KD. I just ain't sure i like the looks of what is going on tonight.



I will go back to the fishing forum with all the socieoeconomically challenged big word using folks


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm here, KD. I just ain't sure i like the looks of what is going on tonight.



We making the money tonight T.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang Hank! I don't no what looks better, them nasty's or them speckled cats? Nevermind, I'll take the nasty's.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

2 ningas


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

rye-dirt is lurking. Bet he is gonna come on here and brag about his new speedos.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Awarding 2 OABA's in one night is rarer than Billy having $10 in his pocket. But pstrahin has won an OABA. P display this award with pride it is a rare honor bestowed only on the most useless of us. Display it with pride. A speech would be nice but not required.



I can't give a speech right now, the emotions    are outta control.  It is an on er.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You better watch them chiken livers, Billy'll be done run off with'em.



He'd have hafta fought my sister for em, an that wouldnt be a fair fight if he had three arms


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

rydert, we did give you the reduced interest rate on the club dues didn we? 46%


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Goodness gracious! It's jumpin in here 2-nite!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang Hank! I don't no what looks better, them nasty's or them speckled cats? Nevermind, I'll take the nasty's.



them nats were good


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yall want me to inbed sumthen?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

P-nut,
KD said I'm at the gate to the dove field collecting The fund$ for the $hoot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yall want me to inbed sumthen?



Absolutely not.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey K did you get that guest cover charge.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

como esta?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yall want me to inbed sumthen?



No, I can't stand no more penalty points!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> como esta?



Same to you, Buddy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

bein. muy bein.   

I got me 2 mowers today. I am gonna enter them in the next endurance mower races.  I got 10 gallon gas tanks on both of them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey K did you get that guest cover charge.



Yes Sir got gift cards to the WW just..... Err  a put in our club account.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Parlez-vous?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Yes Sir got gift cards to the WW just..... Err  a put in our club account.



Billy said he is entering his push mower.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

hey pnut, don't embed it but lissen to 3 shades of black


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I listed my boma award in the marketplace


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

si vous plait.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought French was banned after we had to get them freedom fries.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

all ferin talkers have had their beer order revoked fer the duv shoost.


sincerely
Beerman at Cooler


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't really want to see no play


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

*PM About  the gate!*



kmckinnie said:


> P-nut,
> KD said I'm at the gate to the dove field collecting The fund$ for the $hoot.



That's rite the plan is working perfectly! You remember what we talked about didn't you?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I listed my boma award in the marketplace



Now Sinclair I have issued heavy penalties for less than that, but seeing as how you are new I will let it slide.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I listed my boma award in the marketplace



All proceeds from the sale of OABA awards are to be donated to the club. It's in the bylaws.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I sure am glad Spanish is the official language of the farm crew.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yall want me to inbed sumthen?



Pnut, we are not in Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I am going to take somebody some crab grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All proceeds from the sale of OABA awards are to be donated to the club. It's in the bylaws.



I got this, Boss. Just send the proceeds to me, sinclair. I will handle it accordingly.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Anybody been keeping up with how many members we got now?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

You get my pm k?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pnut, we are not in Alabama.



an he ain Unkle Quack


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Anybody been keeping up with how many members we got now?



bout that many


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to take somebody some crab grass.



Just cleaned out from under my mower deck, Boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I listed my boma award in the marketplace



You are mistaken. It ain't no Boma award, it is a OABA award, a totally different and special award in recognition of our founder and leader Useless Billy.

It is to remember his one arm and his name, in case you been drinking so much it slips your mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Anybody been keeping up with how many members we got now?



I thought you were doing that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> bout that many



Plus a couple more.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> You get my pm k?



Maybe!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> You get my pm k?



You get my pm S?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pnut, we are not in Alabama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You get my pm S?



Quiiiiiiit


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I am gonna put me a 130 hp four wheeler motor and transmission in it and then a 30 hp shot of nitrous oxide. Then just in case, I am gonna put me a double scroll turbo on it. 

If I can hang on to it, I should win the race.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr Strangelove would make a good addittion to our useless crew.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I wonder if keebs got my pm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

I wish Dr.Strangelove would join our exclusive club.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, Dr Strangelove.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

All pm will be looked at eventually


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I doubt keebs got my pm.  I think I will send her another pm and see if she got the first one.  Now if I can remember how to spell pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am gonna put me a 130 hp four wheeler motor and transmission in it and then a 30 hp shot of nitrous oxide. Then just in case, I am gonna put me a double scroll turbo on it.
> 
> If I can hang on to it, I should win the race.



Billy will have a couple tricks up his sleeve, don't let him get the upper hand, Pappy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hey pnut, don't embed it but lissen to 3 shades of black



Yea! Ky mite ban me if I inbed that one!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

we do need another doc fer a second opinion


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea! Ky mite ban me if I inbed that one!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dr Strangelove would make a good addittion to our useless crew.



I don't know, I don't have a reel mower.  I mean, I have a real mower, but not a reel mower.  Sinclair might not like that at all...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Dr Strangelove.



Slim Pickens was in that movie wasn't he.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe the Dr. is ponderin it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Speaking of PM's I need all of yall to send me your ss number, credit card numbers, home address and other personal info you can think of. It will held in confidence.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I don't know, I don't have a reel mower.  I mean, I have a real mower, but not a reel mower.  Sinclair might not like that at all...



It's gonna take a real mower to win, Dr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of PM's I need all of yall to send me your ss number, credit card numbers, home address and other personal info you can think of. It will held in confidence.



Talk to Billy, Boss. He's got mine.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

What a monumentous night!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

really.... if you can find a real reel mower, put a real high HP motor on it, and find a real fool to drive the reel mower, you might have a real chance of winning.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Slim Pickens was in that movie wasn't he.




Indeed he was.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't have a social security number, KD. I'm kinda flying under the radar these days.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

well DSL did it


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I don't know, I don't have a reel mower.  I mean, I have a real mower, but not a reel mower.  Sinclair might not like that at all...



Do you have one of those weed whacker things?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What a monumentous night!!!



you like them big words, don't you?

I mean, words like refrigerator and mayonnaise


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna take a real mower to win, Dr.



Thinking of putting a reel on my real mower, best of both worlds, spinny and swirly blades.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

only number I got boss is 867-5309


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you have one of those weed whacker things?



I got one. His name is Pnut. My daughter raised him on a bottle when his momma die. Blamedess goat you ever saw.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

reel real

really


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Another OABA inductee would be amazing tonight.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you have one of those weed whacker things?




Sold it to buy the reel mower.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Indeed he was.



Hay Dr. Strangelove, you probably need to have a talk with Billy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey boss.  my social number is BR549.  I got it from Jr back in the early 60's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Thinking of putting a reel on my real mower, best of both worlds, spinny and swirly blades.



Put one on each side with floating hydraulic lift arms.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I am getting kinda low on these things because they are so rare, but I am going to award the third OABA of the night. This time the honor and this prestigious award goes to Dr. Strangelove. Display with award with pride Dr. They are only going to get rarer. Speech is preciated but not required.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay Dr. Strangelove, you probably need to have a talk with Billy.



I will introduce them, P-nut. So that Billy will know him after he meets him.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

the beer bottles are missin from my truck bed. Did Billy swipe someones glasses


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Flashing Blue Lights;-( billy just got a MUI.... He took the mower to da store to get more beer. Officer Freindly noticed he wasn't mowing a straight line. When pulled over billy said: What seems to be the officer, Mr. problem!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

I pulled up in Jr's lot one day to look at a Plymouth he had and I turned around and Jr had done sold my car! That boy could move some automobiles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Reckon how much we made tonight.....I mean the club, Boss?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ky my ss# is a lot longer than yalls. You think you could remember it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I pulled up in Jr's lot one day to look at a Plymouth he had and I turned around and Jr had done sold my car! That boy could move some automobiles.



He learned it from Sr.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like I will be able to but another Vacation home. Think I will get one up in New England somewhere. Maybe Martha's Vineyard. I like to make wine.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am getting kinda low on these things because they are so rare, but I am going to award the third OABA of the night. This time the honor and this prestigious award goes to Dr. Strangelove. Display with award with pride Dr. They are only going to get rarer. Speech is preciated but not required.



Nice - perhaps I'll get one of those thingys under my name, and one my first time out, to boot.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Ky my ss# is a lot longer than yalls. You think you could remember it?



well the younger ya are the longer it is cause of that numerical addition thing


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C got me to wanting to drop a 351 in my snapper now. May have to add some front weights to it though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I pulled up in Jr's lot one day to look at a Plymouth he had and I turned around and Jr had done sold my car! That boy could move some automobiles.



Billy & I went to the junk yard looken for supped up parts forda racing mower, When we turned around they done crushed my mercury fury.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Nice - perhaps I'll get one of those thingys under my name, and one my first time out, to boot.



yep, so far ya jus got the line


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I had a classic Plymouth Superbird, but Billy stole the wing off of it and puy on one of his old lawnmowers.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

At 49.95 per OABA, and with the standard financing rate of 46 percent, compounded hourly, divided by the number of current members, and subtract the square root of the address of the Boss, plus the compression ratio of Billy's mower engine, and the diameter of his donut tires, I would say we broke even.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C got me to wanting to drop a 351 in my snapper now. May have to add some front weights to it though.



the 351s I've had were tough sons a guns


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr., in case no one advised you, there is an initiation fee and monthly dues associated with becoming a member of this exclusive organization and receiving an OABA. However, if for some reason you  can't pay the fee and 1 st month dues up front, we are offering a ONE time low interest finance plan of 56%. We are awaiting your decision on this matter, thanks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> At 49.95 per OABA, and with the standard financing rate of 46 percent, compounded hourly, divided by the number of current members, and subtract the square root of the address of the Boss, plus the compression ratio of Billy's mower engine, and the diameter of his donut tires, I would say we broke even.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dr., in case no one advised you, there is an initiation fee and monthly dues associated with becoming a member of this exclusive organization and receiving an OABA. However, if for some reason you  can't pay the fee and 1 st month dues up front, we are offering a ONE time low interest finance plan of 56%. We are awaiting your decision on this matter, thanks.



Speakin of such



boss I swear the check I sent this month won't bounce as high as the last one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a 64 GTO 389 3 deuce engine I am thinking about dropping into my mower, but I figure I will have to put it about a foot in front of the front axle just to keep it from flipping over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


>



Sigline material


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Speakin of such
> 
> 
> 
> boss I swear the check I sent this month won't bounce as high as the last one



It cleared Hank, but there is a slight charge or $675 for returned checks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy said he ain never broke nothin even.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got a 64 GTO 389 3 deuce engine I am thinking about dropping into my mower, but I figure I will have to put it about a foot in front of the front axle just to keep it from flipping over.



I know where a complete 64 an 67 is but they cain be bought  Would dearly love a 67


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It cleared Hank, but there is a slight charge or $675 for returned checks.



well long as I owe ya you'll never really be broke


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I want my 68 Super Bee back


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

I got this engine to put in my wifes 63 Catalina convertible. It was a 389 4 barrel engine, but you can't hook up a Turbo 400 transmission to it, so I had to get a later model block, where the starter hooks to the engine, not the transmission


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got this engine to put in my wifes 63 Catalina convertible. It was a 389 4 barrel engine, but you can't hook up a Turbo 400 transmission to it, so I had to get a later model block, where the starter hooks to the engine, not the transmission



now that's a cruiser there, an kinda a sleeper


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey Doc my Doctor said I was overweight, should I get a second opinion.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dr., in case no one advised you, there is an initiation fee and monthly dues associated with becoming a member of this exclusive organization and receiving an OABA. However, if for some reason you  can't pay the fee and 1 st month dues up front, we are offering a ONE time low interest finance plan of 56%. We are awaiting your decision on this matter, thanks.




Billy done told me send the bill to him..


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey K! Them Quitman hawgs done moved to Tift Co!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc my Doctor said I was overweight, should I get a second opinion.



Skip the second third and forth and just get a fifth. You ferget all about it...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey K! Them Quitman hawgs done moved to Tift Co!



Black Panthers pnut?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

We got 2 Dr's.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Billy done told me send the bill to him..



Oh no that is not correct, that is not correct at all.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc my Doctor said I was overweight, should I get a second opinion.



I think you are ugly too.  You want a 3rd opinion now?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc my Doctor said I was overweight, should I get a second opinion.




That's just silly, why do you wanna see your own feet anyway? Makes no sense to me..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We got 2 Dr's.



Wonder if members can get a discount?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Only 2 of them nut


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Oh no that is not correct, that is not correct at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Billy done told me send the bill to him..



Keep your eyes peeled, cause Billy likes to prey on NEW members....middle of the night, broad daylight, don't matter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

that hog with his rear toward the camera needs to be cut and then fattened up about 3 months.  BACON


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I think we should have a Q and A session in here one night for the Doctors, just another member benefit.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Only 2 of them nut



Thought you was feedin them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Wonder if T.P. knows how many members we have now?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

well, my wife says I will benefit from going to bed... my eyes are telling me the same thing, so I guess she is right. 

Night all... God Bless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I think you are ugly too.  You want a 3rd opinion now?



I teed it up I am glad you hit hit it right down the fairway Pappy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw Billy today, he may be due a name change soon........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Skip the second third and forth and just get a fifth. You ferget all about it...



Maybe I will have a glass of wine.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

Had to look twice, not sure if it was Billy or someone else


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe I will have a glass of wine.



I'll second that Boss.......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

OH heck, Doc said hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, my wife says I will benefit from going to bed... my eyes are telling me the same thing, so I guess she is right.
> 
> Night all... God Bless



Good Night, Pappy. Take care.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

hay pnut and Pappy


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if T.P. knows how many members we have now?


Jeff C, we have upwards of 30 members now, with only about 14 active members. Apparently the county lockup doesn't have free WiFi so the other 16 members do not get to post very much.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

I want me one of them smoking cats!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

He's already eat enough corn!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Had to look twice, not sure if it was Billy or someone else



That is Owney, they look like twins but Billy is the one thay cant hurt his right hand anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

A'ight fellers, think I'm gonna call it too. Gotta get all the garbage out and up to the street. Billy quit doin it for me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Later, Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Night Pappy night Jeff.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

ha doc


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, Doc.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

nity nite paps and chief


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought you was going to sleep NE GA!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I thought you was going to sleep NE GA!



I think Pappy just leaves it on to make us think he is still looking.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Slim rides the Bomb.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

howdy TP


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Garbage is out, Good Night y'all.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 16, 2013)

C yall whensday! nitenite!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

G'night, Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Nighty-night, Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I am getting sleepy too, I got to catch a bunch of wild calves tomorrow and haul them to market.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Might have been a record Tuesday night.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I thought you was going to sleep NE GA!



Pappy may be awke a while, but then again, he may be a minute man....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

hey kmc.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

It was a very good Tuesday, KD. It's getting mid-month and most of these boys done spent their Obamacheck, so they'll be doing a lot of posting until first of next month. Then they'll be right back at the Wagon Wheel.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Might have been a record Tuesday night.



I think y'all wore them out tonight Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Pnut still awake, I think I might fry a few more of his Pnuts tomorrow, to have with a cold beer when I finish up with those crazy cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It was a very good Tuesday, KD. It's getting mid-month and most of these boys done spent their Obamacheck, so they'll be doing a lot of posting until first of next month. Then they'll be right back at the Wagon Wheel.



I am glad Scott did not see that post.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy runt these gals off the road today


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Billy runt these gals off the road today



Billy hates convertibles.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

I got some pictures of Billy's new modified go cart today Boss, waiting on the digital camera to develop them. Should be able to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would post the my rastlin pics, but it's a G rated board


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I will bet the most intersting thing about Billy's go-cart is that he stole every piece on it somewhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hank still up, must be one or two of the nasty's left.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am glad Scott did not see that post.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

leave a light on fer Billy


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

That's a Camudo.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Wonder how many Billy threads there have been so far?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> leave a light on fer Billy



Night Hankus, come on back tomorrow night.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's a Camudo.



where?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Doctors should not stay up this late, least wise I dont think they do.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay useless ones I am out, got a long day tomorrow. This cow stuff getting to be like work.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Doctors should not stay up this late, least wise I dont think they do.



You're probably right KD.......


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder how many Billy threads there have been so far?


Look at the thread title.


Doc_5729 said:


> where?



The yellow one with the 2 muddy chics.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Later, KD.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The yellow one with the 2 muddy chics.



OH!!! you're right, I never noticed that. Thanks




















Gotta 











 it's past my bed time.........


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy came by a little while ago with a black eye. He said him and Rick Flair got into a fight over child support money Rick owed him. He said Rick said "Whoooooo", then jumped off the bed rails of his ol' truck and knocked him out cold.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hiya, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy was helping me load calves this morning, about half way through we decided to take a break. Billy crawled up under the cattle trailer to take a nap and one of the calves fell through the floor and landed on him. Almost broke his leg.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Afternoon T.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

He better be glad he wasnt over in Brazil. They got 3000 lb cows over there. I bet their calves would go at least 2000lbs and would have killed Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy came by a little while ago with a black eye. He said him and Rick Flair got into a fight over child support money Rick owed him. He said Rick said "Whoooooo", then jumped off the bed rails of his ol' truck and knocked him out cold.



They should lock Flair up for that, taking advantage of a one armed man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy came by here today on his racin mower, pulled a wheely and fell off the back, got up and looked around , said it didn hurt. Then he sped off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Afternoon, T.P. and Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Just did get finished cuttin the ol home place. Big ol black cloud and thunder blew in, but never did get any rain. Billly said, "raindrops aren't fallin on my head." Said he wrote that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hello Jeff.



How many did you get loaded up and hauled off, Boss?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Bunch of dem ole boys over on the drivler been talking on CB radios today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How many did you get loaded up and hauled off, Boss?



We got 18 to the livestock sale today. Would have got some more but it just got to hot to quick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Boss!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

K just finished drinking his lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bunch of dem ole boys over on the drivler been talking on CB radios today.



Fo-10.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We got 18 to the livestock sale today. Would have got some more but it just got to hot to quick.



Sounds kind of useful, Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey, KMc.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

I think my littlun just took a 10-200.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Howdy, Jeff C. Hello, K. Hello, PS.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K just finished drinking his lunch.



I'm not finished


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey jeff Hey T P


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm not finished



I'm jus starting


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Billys mad someone forged his signature on a petition to not drink beer on Sunday !


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Word, Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think my littlun just took a 10-200.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Rinse her off wiff da hose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy said he is going to start an oil embargo.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Rinse her off wiff da hose.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds kind of useful, Boss.



It would have been useful if I had got one more load. I would not have told it though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

pstrahin said:


>



Are yall in the WW in that Avatar pic


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Howdy ps


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Come to find out it wasn't her, it was me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Are yall in the WW in that Avatar pic



Can't be, ain't none of them bleeding.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Are yall in the WW in that Avatar pic



You know they dont serve ice tea at the WW.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Come to find out it wasn't her, it was me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Come to find out it wasn't her, it was me.



Give her the hose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

pstrahin said:


>



Evenin, P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy said he is better at solitaire when plays he by himself.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy said he wished they would have an oil embargo, said he could make a fortune off his natural gas.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy ps



Howdy KyDawg



T.P. said:


> Come to find out it wasn't her, it was me.



You can still blame it on her



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, P.



Hello Jeff.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy said he is better at solitaire when plays he by himself.



He came by the other day walking, naked as a jaybird. Said he had lost everything he owned playing solitaire.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

You know a trip to Wally World in Elkins Wv will change your perspectrive.  I think Billy has a lot of kin....ken.......cin.....family up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> You know a trip to Wally World in Elkins Wv will change your perspectrive.  I think Billy has a lot of kin....ken.......cin.....family up here.



Dang, you still up there?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Ps you live right in the Mountains dont you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy said he's got kin in Arkansas too, P.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, you still up there?



  Yep.  Stuck here til June of next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

donald-f would fit right in.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ps you live right in the Mountains dont you.



I do, right in the middle of the Monongahela National Forest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Yep.  Stuck here til June of next year.



You come home on the weekends, I take it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





kmckinnie said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


>


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

No No:





Jeff C. said:


>


No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



---------


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Think T.P. had to change britches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Pickled okra is good.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think T.P. had to change britches.



That's ironic!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry fellows I had to go Pull Owney out of the ditch, he said he reached over to get a beer out of the cooler and the next thing he knowed he was in the ditch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> That's ironic!



Totally!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Its his britches


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

You guys have been slacking tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Think I will eat a Kit Kat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You guys have been slacking tonight.



Thanks boss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will eat a Kit Kat.



York, dark chocolate, peppermint pattie too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy siad he liked any kind of candy that was free.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Where did all the useless people go?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Trigger treating


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where did all the useless people go?



Don't know Boss. I'm bouncin back and forth  to myself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

nt 2


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

`1~~~


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Well MAC is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well MAC is here.



MAC posts up a storm, Boss.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well MAC is here.



Fading fast. Can't believe it's only 9:20


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MAC posts up a storm, Boss.



Major storms rollin' through Winder! Hope billy don't drown.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

thunder and lightening in Toccoa big time right now.  Done had a hard rain this evening and looks like it is coming back around again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Pappy finally drug in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

this storm is coming out of the east. You don't see that much around here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Stayed dry here for a few days and that is a goods thing. Loaded claves this morning came home to take a nap and a friend show up with 12 dozen ears of sweet corn, so we had an impromtu corn cutting.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Where's TP?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Storms rollin all around me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

claves??????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Storms rollin all around me.



well, it is your own fault. You the one who moved to the south side of here and there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Where's TP?



I think he is interviewing Billy for a job as an operator.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

Billy can't be no blame operator... heck, he hadn't even passed high school, much less medical college. 

'sides that, them operators deal in blood and guts all day long, and Billy has a weak stomach.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Billy can't be no blame operator... heck, he hadn't even passed high school, much less medical college.
> 
> 'sides that, them operators deal in blood and guts all day long, and Billy has a weak stomach.



I had not thought about that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

mE EDDER


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

Guess what kept Billy outa college.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

3rd grade


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=762174


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

I am going to the cattle auction tomorrow but I am not taking Billy. Last time I took him I ended up with a bunch of almost worthless wild cows, because of that nervous twitch of his.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

I go ta college everyday


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

you gonna apply for the job jeffsey?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I go ta college everyday



how many years you been doing that, and you ain't gradumated yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I go ta college everyday



State Penn


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll tell sissy about that & bkw....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to the cattle auction tomorrow but I am not taking Billy. Last time I took him I ended up with a bunch of almost worthless wild cows, because of that nervous twitch of his.



you converting your calves into cash?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how many years you been doing that, and you ain't gradumated yet.



15 or more, I make more than most that graduate


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you gonna apply for the job jeffsey?



Billy said he is.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you converting your calves into cash?



Yes, should have done this a month ago.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

yep, Billy is about the size of a full figured woman.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

I got a pm....

Billy said he is gonna get him a calf tomorrow and wants to know if he can hang it in my cooler.  You better count them calves 3 or 4 times tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

calves do take up less freezer space


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

I'mon call it early tonight fellows. Good night.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

yummm. veal!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

me too. night all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

seed ya C


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

networker.....wonder if he's a shrimper


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Howdy Networker quiet in here too night come on in an say hello.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

What up tonight Hank, you seen Billy today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Hard to network with just two people.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> networker.....wonder if he's a shrimper



I just got that one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Gonna be like this I think I will just go on home.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What up tonight Hank, you seen Billy today.



I been werkin, an you know he ain gonna be near that


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

leave a light on


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Pnut, where'd everybody go?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pnut, where'd everybody go?



I B danged if I no! 
I been enjoyin myself outside. Bout outta beers!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 17, 2013)

Where u at T?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 17, 2013)

R yall high?
Yall are useless!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Thinking about issuing penalties for that poor performance last night.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you should KD. Long as I'm exempt !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Afternoon folks....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

KD, my performance last night was unexscusable. Billy came by last night and tried to get me to drink beer with him. I wasn't going to, but he wasn't going to let me ride his picnic table boat if I didnt .


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Afternoon oops, KD and Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Where u at T?



I'm right here, Pnut!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hay TP n JeefC


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, my performance last night was unexscusable. Billy came by last night and tried to get me to drink beer with him. I wasn't going to, but he wasn't going to let me ride his picnic table boat if I didnt .



Did he bring a picnic lunch or at least vienna sausages with him?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm right here, Pnut!



I think there is a good chance, that was from last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

I really think that a lot of members were being useful last night and that just burns me up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Afternoon oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Howdy, Boss, oops, and T.P. I might be real useless tonight, so go ahead and penalize me now, Boss. I's wore out, and gotta get up early in the am tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Billy went down to the gun range today today and was trying to but some 40 caliber ammuntion. They said they would not sell it to him if he was going to shoot it at the range.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Afternoon SouthernAngler. Come on in and say hello to the useless ones.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't keep up w/ ya'll KD....


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 18, 2013)

Hankus has filled me in on Billy and I'm pretty sure he's an inlaw of mine


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

SouthernAngler said:


> I can't keep up w/ ya'll KD....



We not to hard to keep up with, Billy is pretty predidctable, if you know Billy and I am sure you know at least one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

SA will be awarded an OABA later tonight when the rest of the guys show up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

It is embarassing to bring a new member in here and nobody is around.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> SA will be awarded an OABA later tonight when the rest of the guys show up.



Been around here lurkin since 2006 and "OABA" is a new one....  Reckon I need to call Billy?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon SouthernAngler. Come on in and say hello to the useless ones.



Evenin KyDawg



SouthernAngler said:


> Hankus has filled me in on Billy and I'm pretty sure he's an inlaw of mine



Then we must be kin SA, Cuz I know fur shure he is poart of my family.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

SouthernAngler said:


> Been around here lurkin since 2006 and "OABA" is a new one....  Reckon I need to call Billy?



It is a pretty special occasion, I think you should.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Then we must be kin SA, Cuz I know fur shure he is poart of my family.



Good chance of it....



KyDawg said:


> It is a pretty special occasion, I think you should.



Well...he ain't answerin'...'em community lines are tough to get through on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

"Welcome SA, you do not know me because we have not met, but once you meet me, you will know me."


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C has Billy's cell phone number. Send it to him Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

I will be out of here for a couple of hours I got to go to Tiny Town and pick up my cow check.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> "Welcome SA, you do not know me because we have not met, but once you meet me, you will know me."


  "ten-fo"


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

That was a bad trick I pulled on SA telling him to call Billy, yall know how he goes off the deep end when someone mentions an OABA.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think there is a good chance, that was from last night.



I was hoping he was still curious where I was, KD. Hey, Pnut! I'm still here!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm here for awhile, but billys' boat needs a charge so we'll be doing that later


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

See yall after while.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Boss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Vice prez T P


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey S A


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Wgatz up JC


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, K! Welcome to the club, SA! And congrats on the OABA!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, ps. Glad to see you back today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, Kmc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

P. is back, he is useless too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

SouthernAngler said:


> "ten-fo"



Billy taught me that, SA.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Billy said "Hey, Jeff C"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, P-nut.....T.P. is still here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said "Hey, Jeff C"!



Tell Billy, Jeff C. says, "Hey Billy."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Wonder how much $$$ we got comin in.....I mean the club has comin in from all these new memberships?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Oops, there he is!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Got pulled over taking the mower around the block


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder how much $$$ we got comin in.....I mean the club has comin in from all these new memberships?



I aint paid yet.  Where do I send the payment.  Is it made out to Billy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

I'mon make a recommendation that we implement a NEW buckfiddy award in his honor.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder how much $$$ we got comin in.....I mean the club has comin in from all these new memberships?



What do you mean We. You gotta frog in your pocket


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> I aint paid yet.  Where do I send the payment.  Is it made out to Billy?



Send it to me, I'll send it to KMc, he will send it to T.P., and he will send what's left to the Bossman.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder how much $$$ we got comin in.....I mean the club has comin in from all these new memberships?



I'm gonna get one of the mods to make a " OABA Recipients" sticky at the top of the page so we can keep up with who owes us...errrr...I mean the club money. I think some of the members haven't been paying their monthly dues and we have forgotten about them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon make a recommendation that we implement a NEW buckfiddy award in his honor.



Anyone heard from fiddy


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Send it to me, I'll send it to KMc, he will send it to T.P., and he will send what's left to the Bossman.



Cool. The check is in the mail.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon make a recommendation that we implement a NEW buckfiddy award in his honor.



I like it! That should get the new members rolling in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Was thinkin about gettin on da rider and cuttin some more grass, but I think that may be too useful.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Anyone heard from fiddy



I haven't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Anyone heard from fiddy



Nada, KMc.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Dats bad news


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I like it! That should get the new members rolling in here!



Wonder what we could award it for? OABA's would still be awarded to new members, but a $fiddy award for something really useless maybe? 

Y'all are the occifers, discuss it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Was thinkin about gettin on da rider and cuttin some more grass, but I think that may be too useful.



Billy has a riding mower, but he leaves it in neutral and pushes it around his yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Cool. The check is in the mail.



You did add that one-time low rate interest of 46%, right?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what we could award it for? OABA's would still be awarded to new members, but a $fiddy award for something really useless maybe?
> 
> Y'all are the occifers, discuss it.



We'll have to get with KD about this. Its above my pay grade.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy has a riding mower, but he leaves it in neutral and pushes it around his yard.



Dang it, T.P. you are giving me an out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> We'll have to get with KD about this. Its above my pay grade.



Yessir, I just don't want us to forget who started this in the 1st place, so we should honor that in his absence.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> We'll have to get with KD about this. Its above my pay grade.



Mine also, as long as it generates more than it cost

Conference Time coming soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Billy came by with some dynamite, said he wanted to go out in a boat and light it, then drop it overboard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Here we go again, erybody run oft.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Guess I will go push my rider.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Probly earned some points back. Billy came by and we used his push mower to push my rider.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You did add that one-time low rate interest of 46%, right?



Man I plum forgot.  Can I sen in an I.O.U. ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm keepin track of the lack of posters in here.....plum shameful.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

What the heck is not going on in here?? A few more days like this and KD is gonna close the doors and go home!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Bsanders is here and there's nobody to show him around??


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Bsanders is gone. Sorry, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly earned some points back. Billy came by and we used his push mower to push my rider.



That's using yall's noodle, Jeff C. Good job!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

It is that time again. I am proud to award SouthernAngler the very prestigious and rare OABA award. Display your prize with pride SA they are few and far between. As always a speech is welcome but not required, but it will get you 10% off in my New Biily's gift shop.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey bsanders come on in and say hello, you might even win an Award.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

I wonder if it would be tacky if I awarded my self the first Fiddy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

We got to do something about these slackers T.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Jeff.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey slackers


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm more useless everyday


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

What up K


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Everyday I'm more useless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Another night and no Pappy. Hope he is okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff.



I'm just gonna sit here and look, Boss.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Useless is More useless by doing less


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

here I tis.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Less useless is more useless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm just gonna sit here and look, Boss.



We got to get our post to view ratio up Jeff. Looking wont do that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Useless Pappy


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Use useless more is being more useless


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

I hadda work in the garden for a little bit. Gathered a 5 gallon bucket of squash, cukes and maters. Then watched my boy ride the 4 wheeler while I puttered around on a mower, putting the belts on it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Useless


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Racing mower Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Billy wrote another bad check today. That new guy at the BP did not know him and took 3 checks on him in two days.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

I wanted to be useless this evening, but I just couldn't do it.  When I sell the mower, I get more $ to buy toys.  Yeah!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy wrote another bad check today. That new guy at the BP did not know him and took 3 checks on him in two days.



That new guy will learn real quick, won't he?

I thought the bank put out an BOLO for Billys checks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Pappy we is shock and can't post cause you where usefol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> here I tis.



Pappy, Jeff C. would say, "hello", but I am protesting these slackers right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> That new guy will learn real quick, won't he?
> 
> I thought the bank put out an BOLO for Billys checks.



They did, but that guy from the east thought that meant Billy had won the Lotto.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I did nutten all day started drinken around 11 this a m.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm protesting the protest


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I just kicked the cat


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm protesting the protest



That would be useless.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

BkW got a t v spot in some turkey commercial.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That would be useless.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Pappy we is shock and can't post cause you where usefol



You just wouldn't believe what a bad taste it left in my mouth.  I was really planning on being useless today, but that mower just sat there begging, and the maters... well you know maters.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

I would say hello to jeffsey, but I am afraid to cross the picket line.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Calves are gone Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

K gone and Pnut took his place. They working shifts?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K gone and Pnut took his place. They working shifts?



Jeff done stayed longer than he planned to. Billy must have dropped in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Calves are gone Pappy



Hope they brought you some good money.  That way you can afford those high brass 7-1/2's I need for the dove shoot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I would say hello to jeffsey, but I am afraid to cross the picket line.



I ain't protestin no more.

Hey, Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Here comes the rest of the useless bunch.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm feeling useless! Need to get into something.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Hope they brought you some good money.  That way you can afford those high brass 7-1/2's I need for the dove shoot.



I thought they would have done a little better, but I was happy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> I'm feeling useless! Need to get into something.



You need to call Billy, he will get you into something.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 18, 2013)

Think I'll just watch


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't protestin no more.
> 
> Hey, Pappy.



Hey jeffsey


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

you sell them by the head, or pound?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I start posten usless and yall quit posten, I leave and yall start posten... This is useless


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Peenut


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Evenin MAC.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

QUITTER! Yall useless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I start posten usless and yall quit posten, I leave and yall start posten... This is useless



This thread is posted.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Mac


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Think I'll just watch



That will get you in trouble, MAC.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This thread is posted.



Posting a useless thread, Now that is useless


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Iwas going to type something and forgot


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Forgot it again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Iwas going to type something and forgot



What did you forget, KMc?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Iwas going to type something and forgot



Just remember back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

The ledders on ny k-boad are BLURRYYYY


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Two Doctors in the house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am here but I'm gone. We started shelling corn today and I'm nasty and wore out! See yall tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr. Strange is back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

Oyea!..................................... Now....................what...................Was........................it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I am here but I'm gone. We started shelling corn today and I'm nasty and wore out! See yall tomorrow!



Hey, P-nut.

Bye, P-nut.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

hey Skarnge


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

GAK would fit in round here, I bet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

maybe is it spelt Skrange


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

GAK33 is thinking about posting. I belive he might know Billy.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 18, 2013)

Just ran into while I was rollin' the trash out, he's looking for used reel mowers... I had a real mower I woulda give him, but he just took some old mud-plugged cement blocks instead.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hey Skarnge



Hey Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

I was ridin down the road 
Doing 90 miles an hour
when the chain on my bicycle broke.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't believe how tired I is.   this lawnmower working on stuff is hard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was ridin down the road
> Doing 90 miles an hour
> when the chain on my bicycle broke.....



Beats a blow out in a tennis shoe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Billy and I installed a turbo on my self propelled pushmower today. Didn take long to cut the grass, but I haven't run that fast in years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Just ran into while I was rollin' the trash out, he's looking for used reel mowers... I had a real mower I woulda give him, but he just took some old mud-plugged cement blocks instead.



He sells his stuff by the pound.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy and I installed a turbo on my self propelled pushmower today. Didn take long to cut the grass, but I haven't run that fast in years.



You need to adjust the wastegate on that turbo Jeffsey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Doc, you gonna post?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He sells his stuff by the pound.




He wanted to borrow my weed-eater, but I told him Mrs. Billy was responsible for her own personal hygiene.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You need to adjust the wastegate on that turbo Jeffsey



Jeff said he only wasted two gates.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Beats a blow out in a tennis shoe.



I landed in the grass
Stucka spoke up my .....

well, lets just say it hurt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

GAK you just as well join this uselessness.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=224&pictureid=1314


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I like that pic


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Mac did you and Billy find something to watch?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

GAK#33 Likes it to


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=224&pictureid=1314



Is that Springer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> GAK you just as well join this uselessness.



look at his pic


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is that Springer?



ask 33


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

I hate to do it, but I am going to issue T.P. a written reprimand.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mac did you and Billy find something to watch?



Jeff C's avatar winked at me!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Doc must be mad, he left without posting, hope he aint with Owney. They been hanging out a lot lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Useless ones, I hate to skedaddle, but I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow startin @ 5:30am til about 8:00 pm. Still gotta go get a shower too.

I will check in tomorrow evenin when I get home.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Jeff C's avatar winked at me!



Your cider went hard MAC, throw it away.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Useless ones, I hate to skedaddle, but I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow startin @ 5:30am til about 8:00 pm. Still gotta go get a shower too.
> 
> I will check in tomorrow evenin when I get home.



You are excused Jeff. Night


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Jeff C's avatar winked at me!



 You look at it long enough and you'll be lookin over your shoulder like me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2013)

well this old man is gonna go rolling home. 

night all. God bless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Night Pappy, you are excused also.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Your cider went hard MAC, throw it away.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

You aint right Dr, Strange.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm gone, good night y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

night C


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

You back T?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep that's Hankus allright.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Pappy couldn't sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

K could not sleep either, but he has good reason.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

Hankus could sleep, but Billy mite take his good broken truck


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hankus could sleep, but Billy mite take his good broken truck



Does it have any donuts on it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Okay fellows I am going to bed and dream about the piney woods and gnats of South Georgia.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Does it have any donuts on it?



no, but there's 2 needin patched in the bed.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay fellows I am going to bed and dream about the piney woods and gnats of South Georgia.



I'm here. KD. My computer got unplugged and it's took me 4hrs to figure out what was wrong with it. I would type, but I couldn't see nuthin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm here. KD. My computer got unplugged and it's took me 4hrs to figure out what was wrong with it. I would type, but I couldn't see nuthin.



understood, have a brew  Swiped em back when Billy snuck in the WW


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

leave Billy a candle burnin


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Billy giving away the chance to win a shopping date with him. It will be a night out on the town starting after mid-night and ending just before daylight.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You back T?



Yes, I'm back, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Gonna pull an all-nighter tonight. Got my typing fingers warmed up.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Where is everbody?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yes, I'm back, KD.[/
> 
> Good possibility that is from yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Afternoon leeMc


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Good afternoon, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Howdy T


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Billy just told me his 4th wife just had his 5th son. Said he was gonna do something special for this kid. Said he was gonna steal a gun every other year and give it to him on his birthday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Billy said Bass pro switched his card from Visa to Mastercard and he lost all half of his points. He dont know what to do with 2 points he has left.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

T.P. I will need you to keep up with the books tonight I am going to Bowling Green, and wont be back till late.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

I will do my best, KD. I hope I don't screw nuthin up.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

This thread is about useless tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeff C, are you here?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

K, where are you? Are you ok?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Somebody needs to call Billy. This is his shot at the bigtime.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7947828&postcount=1


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K, where are you? Are you ok?



I think K went bowling. With billy maybe.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey, MAC. It's just me and you tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

MAC, this place is going downhill fast. It's like everybody quit not caring.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Billy spilled nacho cheese dip on his shirt and don't even care.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds like a plan or............a date!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Where's hankus, oops, 44, pappy?

We need some new recruits! Kinda like a pyramid plan!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am all aloooone!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

I think 44 is mad and the other boys are out goofing off somewhere. KD isn't going to like this one bit.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

I been bouncing back and forth between here and the fishing forum. Billy started a thread up there and him and Sinclair are discussing the finer points of weighing bass over 5lbs.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

C ya later. Got to get clean and go to the GC in Winder.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Watch out down there. Billy eats there a lot and he will spit in the salad bar.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Definitely locals night at the GC. Dinner and a show and cage match!
Billy came off the salad bar with an atomic elbow to some young buck's head. Knocked him out cold! Then some hoochy mama put the sleeper/ figure 4 on him and made him cry!






Awesome!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Yep, some of them locals would give me the "go to hades" look when I got around the buffet line. Lots of Billy's down there.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

There is also the occasional Willy or William or Willimina!
There all kin in some way or another!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

There is also the occasional Willy, William or Willimina!
They all kin one way or the other or multiple ways or the others.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Made y'all do a double take!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Made y'all do a double take!



You sure did! Had to study that for a minute. I thought Billy had been double postin again!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

597


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

598


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

599


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

600


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

601


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

602


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

604


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

605


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

606


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

606 again


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

607


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

608


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2013)

your count is off Mac


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

609


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2013)

Now you got it right. 

TP must be using some


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

610

That's enough sit ups for today!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2013)

nah... off again. lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2013)

dream, dream, dream......


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Winder is having an affect on my countin'


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello, Pappy. I went thru Toccoa this morning and Billy was in the McDonalds parking lot selling squash and cucumbers and silver queen corn. Have you checked your garden today?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeff C. is gonna get a perty good scolding when he gets here.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

I say we close this one down before they get back just to put'em in their place!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Billy's phone just did an update and now his pages don't fit the screen. The words are tiny and has having to slide the page left and right to read. Billy fixed this one time but now he can't remember how he done it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2013)

I had a beer, I got a beer, but I had a beer too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I had a beer, I got a beer, but I had a beer too.



I do lose beers. I sit them down and have no clue where I put them. Then I find them again.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

EVerbody done gone again.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Hankus is here, but he ain't here.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm here.












 Where'd everybody go?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm back, but still no one here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2013)

If he had corn, he didn't get it from me. My corn is just now tasseling a little bit.  If he had maters, I would shoot his butt for stealing mine.  You don't mess with a man 'maters.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If he had corn, he didn't get it from me. My corn is just now tasseling a little bit.  If he had maters, I would shoot his butt for stealing mine.  You don't mess with a man 'maters.


They were just barely tasseling Pappy. Still bright yellow. Billy said they would ripen if you sit them on your window sill. I passed on the corn but the tomatoes are delicious.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hay yall! Being useful sucks!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wat up doc?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay yall! Being useful sucks!



I'm bout to do something about it too!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just so yall know, I'm sitting here in my draws, drankin and postin.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Doc, you gonna post?





KyDawg said:


> Doc must be mad, he left without posting, hope he aint with Owney. They been hanging out a lot lately.



Was trying to catch up Chief, and interwebz going crazy because some idjit named Billy hit the cables with a track hoe while attempting to fit a sewer line. Phone company did a temp fix till they could get crews out today.

Seems like this has been a Billy week all around. Servers lagging a couple of nites, storms that washed out the road and sewer lines, idgits hitting cables, OVERHEAD at that...

and now I can post and keep up and y'all uselss folks ain't here....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

hey pnut


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

how did you get in the dresser?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> how did you get in the dresser?



BIG Draws.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Goodness gracious! We got 7 guests! Did I set off an alarm?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey, Pnut and Doc!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

What the heck! Or yall not logged in and just watching me post? Bunch of Lurkers!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey T! Where u at!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yall mite not want to be around the boss tomorrow. He is going to be p'd after this little display yall have put on the last couple of nites.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

I might need to find some mrusic. Seems like the postin stopped when the mrusic stopped?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey TP, I was lurkin around


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I might need to find some mrusic. Seems like the postin stopped when the mrusic stopped?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm goin to get another beer, and some body better post in here while I'm gone!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey T! Where u at!



He's invisible pnut, you can hear his typing but you cant ever seen him


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm goin to get another beer, and some body better post in here while I'm gone!



I done did.........


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh! Hey doc! I just seen Billy walk across his yard, in his draws, and steal 3 beers out of his cuz's cooler.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Oh! Hey doc! I just seen Billy walk across his yard, in his draws, and steal 3 beers out of his cuz's cooler.



Bird shot will solve that problem


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

But Billy said........


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

sup BR


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 19, 2013)

Watched  some of the last concerts Stevie Ray Vaughn did before his death.

He could sure play!

Where is everybody,   this is a new level of useless!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hay Rat! Me and doc's here! Who else is there?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Watched  some of the last concerts Stevie Ray Vaughn did before his death.
> 
> He could sure play!
> 
> Where is everybody,   this is a new level of useless!



I think they are being usefull, even the Boss.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay Rat! Me and doc's here! Who else is there?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Billy likes this one!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 19, 2013)

Appears everybody else is not fulfilling their duties as club members.

Should we make some late nite calls, roll by and let some air outta tires or just levy fines.

Tried to crank up the boat to get it ready to use. It ran for aminute then died.

Pulled out tools, fuel pressure gauge etc. Found the problem, it was the anti-siphon valve at the fuel tank.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think we're all useful sometimes, but they need not make a habit out of it


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

I like that one too pnut......


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Appears everybody else is not fulfilling their duties as club members.
> 
> Should we make some late nite calls, roll by and let some air outta tires or just levy fines.
> 
> ...



Well that sucks or should I say doesn't suck....I don't no....sounds like a bad problem. Wish I could help you rat but I aint much of a mechanic. Pappy mite could help you but he is in the bed.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I think we're all useful sometimes, but they need not make a habit out of it



That's what I'm talkin bout. Oh by the way I may not be around much this weekend, I got a golf tourney to play in.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 19, 2013)

did you replace that valve ?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nite Rat and Doc! I got to goto bed! Yall be good!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout. Oh by the way I may not be around much this weekend, I got a golf tourney to play in.



I did that a few times. Hit that ball and chase it down.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Nite Rat and Doc! I got to goto bed! Yall be good!



nite pnut, have fun knocking them around and be careful with that cue stick


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 20, 2013)

It was a simple problem to fix.
You have to be able to do a few basic tests to narrow down what is not working. Fire, fuel, compression is all that is needed to make it go.

Check fuel pressure, motor would run for about a minute then die pressure started out good then drop slowly.  Squeeze primer bulb and pressure returned. Bulb stayed flat and not refilling with gas.

That says the problem is not the motor and it is from the bulb back to the tank. The anti siphon valve prevents fuel line leaks from sucking fuel out of the tank. If the valve gets sticky it will not open when the motor pull a suction on the fuel line. No fuel to motor.
12 dollar part, 2 wrenches, 1 screwdriver and 15 min. Motor is happy again.
It's only a boat motor, not complicated and needing a skilled operator to use like a wheelbarrow!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

Glad you got it going, now when are we going fishing?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I know it is Saturday, but it sprinkled on us on the way home from Bowling Green, so tomorrow is PF Saturday. I just dropped in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Mac and T worked pretty hard tonight, Pnut and Doc tried a a little, but overall I would have to say it was pretty pathetic night as a whole. Between MAC practicing his counting and Pnut posting mrusic, well just say penalties are likely. Oh yeah Pappy got about a C+, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Billy is out late tonight rabbit hunting in that old truck. He got run off the Barker farm and the old Alligood place. He also shot 2 possums with a 308. Now that was uncalled for even for Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I just realized that I am by myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Just a reminder for T.P., today is tbasko's birthday, I know yall had some run ins, but dont forget about the good times yall had pulling phone pranks on certain people, with no thumbs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just realized that I am by myself.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!

Buncha Lightweights around here!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!
> 
> Buncha Lightweights around here!!



They cant hang with the old man Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Billy said he found a big ole model Airplane today in north Georgia. He said it was just laying on the ground and had a trail cam in it taking pictures of a tree.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just realized that I am by myself.



That's how I feel most times.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just realized that I am by myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

We are open today useless ones.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD, MAC and I did what we could last night. Our help really stuck bit to us yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah seems like our backs might start giving us trouble from carrying this useless bunch.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah seems like our backs might start giving us trouble from carrying this useless bunch.



I ain't sure scott was the only pfd we have.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just a reminder for T.P., today is tbasko's birthday, I know yall had some run ins, but dont forget about the good times yall had pulling phone pranks on certain people, with no thumbs.


KD, after what tbasko did to my Duroc sow, he best not show up around me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, after what tbasko did to my Duroc sow, he best not show up around me.



I knew that was your favorite Duroc, you got completely out of the hog businees after that. If I remember right you traded them all to Billy for that deaf parrot. You tried to teach him to talk for 3 years, then he just disappeared one night.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

A few days later I could have sworn I seen that parrot sitting on Billy shoulder as he went down the road in that ol' truck. I think it was a setup from the beginning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

That parrot look something like this?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

That,s it Nic.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

That's him! The only parrot I ever seen who could fish. If he wasn't so stubborn about talking I was gonna start a fishing show with him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's him! The only parrot I ever seen who could fish. If he wasn't so stubborn about talking I was gonna start a fishing show with him.




uhhh, oops...  

I suppose now would be a good time to offer my sincere condolences.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> uhhh, oops...
> 
> I suppose now would be a good time to offer my sincere condolences.



Bet he kept quiet till the end.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bet he kept quiet till the end.





He should have said something.   


On the bright side, in spite of bein` a little tough, that bird was delicious.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> uhhh, oops...
> 
> I suppose now would be a good time to offer my sincere condolences.



That makes me sad. Although since he's been gone I had thought Jimmy Buffet might had gotten him. I'm glad to find out he didn't.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That makes me sad. Although since he's been gone I had thought Jimmy Buffet might had gotten him. I'm glad to find out he didn't.





Now my conscience is botherin` me. Tell you what I`ll do. You can pick two of these out of my personal flock, and take em home with you.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Does any of them have a British female accent?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Does any of them have a British female accent?





No, the hens all have a mighty nice southern drawl. Did have one that wanted to be uppity. She got introduced to a pot of dumplins.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That makes me sad. Although since he's been gone I had thought Jimmy Buffet might had gotten him. I'm glad to find out he didn't.



T.P. was crazy about that parrot, after he finally figured out the bird couldn't hear it thunder, T tried to teach it sign langauge.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Starting to get busy in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

The car wash out by the dollar store got stuck on the rinse cycle, Billy was sitting in it on a 5 callon bucket trying to drink beer.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Howdy, deerhunter2222.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

What's up deerhunter2222?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD, he may do it!.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Wonder where K has been all day?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I dont think so.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Sure has been a useless Saturday. Cant even get my truck washed.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

K has been folding laundry all day I bet.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Bigblocktransam should be kicked out of the club.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, Pnut! Are you here?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc.......?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

I bet MAC is back down at the GC getting him some fried shrimp and watchin' some midget rasslin.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD, you still here?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

HAY!! MAC is back!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I bet MAC is back down at the GC getting him some fried shrimp and watchin' some midget rasslin.



Not tonight, even though it would have been TOTALLY AWESOME!
 The midget women's like to do the airplane spin throw into the chocolate fountain and then shove their faces into the cotton candy machine!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD is down in the sports forum, him and Billy are placing bets and talking smack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I am gonna run down to the Hitching Post and a get a Pizza. Billy said they had a new cook down ther by the name of DeGeornio or something like that.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am gonna run down to the Hitching Post and a get a Pizza. Billy said they had a new cook down ther by the name of DeGeornio or something like that.



Yeah, he cooks a mighty good pizza. He wears a white pizza hat, I think.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yeah, he cooks a mighty good pizza. He wears a white pizza hat, I think.



I cant wait, hope he hand tosses that dough up in the air and spins it around on his fingers. I love fresh made pizza, none of that frozen stuff for me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I cant wait, hope he hand tosses that dough up in the air and spins it around on his fingers. I love fresh made pizza, none of that frozen stuff for me.



I think by his name he may be Mexican. He still cooks a mighty good pizza.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Billy done started another thread up in the fishing forum. Dang that boy is hardheaded.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think by his name he may be Mexican. He still cooks a mighty good pizza.



I hope they have fresh onions, jalepenos and mushrooms too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy done started another thread up in the fishing forum. Dang that boy is hardheaded.



Yeah some of dem ole boys got mad cause he caught a 15 pound bass in that little old pond behind his house.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah some of dem ole boys got mad cause he caught a 15 pound bass in that little old pond behind his house.



I suspect some of the post have been deleted, I sure would have liked to have seen them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

If it as slow in here tonight as it was last night, I think I will start a new club in the Deer Hunting with Dogs forum.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If it as slow in here tonight as it was last night, I think I will start a new club in the Deer Hunting with Dogs forum.



Not sure what's going on the last few days. Maybe we are targeting the wrong type club members.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I suspect some of the post have been deleted, I sure would have liked to have seen them.



Well it was Billy's fault, he should never have posted that video of how to fillet a 15 lb Bass in 2 minutes.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD, you go fishing today?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Cat got your tounge, KD? I know you and Billy went to ol man Johnson's farm pond.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If it as slow in here tonight as it was last night, I think I will start a new club in the Deer Hunting with Dogs forum.



Need a billy dribbler. Everybody flocks to the dribblers.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Hay, oops!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD, I'm not mad that you didn't invite me, I was just askin'.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cat got your tounge, KD? I know you and Billy went to ol man Johnson's farm pond.



Yeah I actually caught that big one and am getting it mounted, I was trying to keep it a secret, but Billy tells everything. That fish he filleted on the video woulnd't go an ounce over 12 lbs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

They aint got no new chef down at the Hitching post. Owney's thrid cousin/aunt is still cooking down there. They took the pizza out of a box and threw it in the microwave.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Where is K? I bet BKW got him sleeping out back in that snake infested yard again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Evening MAC, how is it going tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

We aint never had anyone from Texas post on here. Maybe gemcgrew will be the first. Come on in and say hello gem.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, gemcgrew.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KD, I was mad. You should've asked me to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, I was mad. You should've asked me to go.



You know we had to sneak in there. I dont think we could have got your tractor rig in unnoticed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I am missing a big red cow with a white face and white on it's back. if anybody sees it let me know.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Where's everbody at?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am missing a big red cow with a white face and white on it's back. if anybody sees it let me know.



I saw one like that on I-40 the other day running 60mph.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Aint nobody but you and me T


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Hard to find bad help, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Useless ones are getting hard to find.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

MAC is back.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey TP! Heard you needed a new razor and you had a pending copyright lawsuit against you. 










You doin OK? Sounds like you've had a bad day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Hey TP! Heard you needed a new razor and you had a pending copyright lawsuit against you.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



He tried to shave with his phone MAC and got a fuzzy connection.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Guess I made MAC mad too, he done gone and didn't even say Hi.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

I smell a rat.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Did Jeff C tell us he was going somewhere? I don't believe he did.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Howdy Bilge


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 20, 2013)

We need to raise the dues.   Everybody wants in an exclusive club.
The most useless members get to use Nic's new boat for a weekend.

Rain has messed up another sat. I am relegated to the recliner. 

I guess i could go throw some fertilizer on my neighbors grass so he will have to mow more.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did Jeff C tell us he was going somewhere? I don't believe he did.



He said he had a long day today. I think he and Billy went to the wrasslin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> We need to raise the dues.   Everybody wants in an exclusive club.
> The most useless members get to use Nic's new boat for a weekend.
> 
> Rain has messed up another sat. I am relegated to the recliner.
> ...



I like that raising the dues part.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey MAC


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 20, 2013)

In order to raise the dues you must create a good reason/cover story.
Add a few hints of PMs and inside jokes then the outsiders will want in on the secret.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey T.P. did you get that secret PM I sent you with a joke in it?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T.P. did you get that secret PM I sent you with a joke in it?



Dude, I ain't never laughed so hard in my life. I threw up twice. When you started talking a the two pigs, the nun and the cashier at McDonalds, I lost it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, Doc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

I am not going to send that joke to Doc T. If I did it would not be secret anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

How am I doing Bilge?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Doc you there?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am missing a big red cow with a white face and white on it's back. if anybody sees it let me know.



Check Wal Mart. I'm sure you will find it there.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 20, 2013)

Like good food let it simmer a while.  They will smell it and come runnin.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc you there?



rite cher


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey, Doc.



howdy TP


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

hey BR


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc need you to settle an argument between me and my wife. She says I should not wash my blood pressure meds down with Alka Seltzer, I say I am killing two birds with one stone, helping the hangover and the blood pressure. Who is right?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Doc need you to settle an argument between me and my wife. She says I should not wash my blood pressure meds down with Alka Seltzer, I say I am killing two birds with one stone, helping the hangover and the blood pressure. Who is right?



I need some more info first...... you say you have a hangover?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I need some more info first...... you say you have a hangover?



Not now, they usally come on me when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey T I got your PM,  you could have knocked me over with a feather, I had no idea, when did all this stuff go down?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not now, they usally come on me when I wake up in the morning.



When I still drank, mine never lasted long either. Usually started dranking again and just forgot about them.

But we ain't sprang chickens anymore, so I suggest dranking the blood pressure meds and taking the Alka-Seltzer. That way she can't get mad.

And if she does the best part is making up...... well best I can remember......... haven't been married in a few years now.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

I sent pnut a pm and heard his right arm got sore from clicking on it so much.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> When I still drank, mine never lasted long either. Usually started dranking again and just forgot about them.
> 
> But we ain't sprang chickens anymore, so I suggest dranking the blood pressure meds and taking the Alka-Seltzer. That way she can't get mad.
> 
> And if she does the best part is making up...... well best I can remember......... haven't been married in a few years now.



Sounds good, I think I will try the making up stuff first.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

And Nic didn't even need his glasses. Real eye opener....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Missing tonight. Pnut, K, Pappy, Jeff C, Hankus, Scott, Dr Strangelove and a few more.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey KD, whar is Chief wrasslin at tonight?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

You forgot oops and Sissy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> And Nic didn't even need his glasses. Real eye opener....



He fried T.P.'s parrot up like a chicken. It looked good enough to eat. I believe that man could cook shoe leather fit to eat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> You forgot oops and Sissy



oops there he aint. I dont mention Sissy, T would get mad at me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

When you coming to Nashville Doc?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

Looked like chicken. wonder if they knew what they was a eatin'?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When you coming to Nashville Doc?



Looking like Aug 6 or so. My daughter is here this weekend, and we have a reunion next weekend, so she'll be back again.

I'm 'bout healed up now and getting back to normal. Well heck I ain't never been normal.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

My grandson is spending the week with me. Gunna do some fishing...... should be a fun week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Think T.P. went to read a bedtime story Doc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> My grandson is spending the week with me. Gunna do some fishing...... should be a fun week.



Aint nothing like fishing with grandkids. Kinda gives me a do over with the way I fished with mine. I was way to serious with my own, but now with the GK's I just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think he may have fell asleep his self.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

At least shakey showed up tonight.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think T.P. went to read a bedtime story Doc.



Him and Billy are" Twisting Metal "on playstation 1.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Evening shakey, how you doing, I am sitting here eating radishes out of the garden with a little salt on them.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Aint nothing like fishing with grandkids. Kinda gives me a do over with the way I fished with mine. I was way to serious with my own, but now with the GK's I just sit back and enjoy it.



I have two daughters and spent a lot of time fishing with them. My oldest liked to hunt as well, but her little sister was a girlie gurl and didn't get into hunting as much. But we had lots of fun and I cleaned plenty of fish...... whew..

But that grand boy, he takes the cake. Give him a reel, some bait, and water and watch out. He would rather fish than eat. Almost have to beat him to make him stop.

Of course I'm lovin it because I know he will never go hungry.

I quit hunting 10-12 years ago, but retirement is ending this season. I'm gunna teach him what I forgot and make a deer slayer out of him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Evening georgiadawg44, from KyDawg


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Him and Billy are" Twisting Metal "on playstation 1.



whew, had me worried for a min he mite be playing nekkid twista with Quack again......

Howdy Shakey


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening shakey, how you doing, I am sitting here eating radishes out of the garden with a little salt on them.



I don't like radishes, but since their outta the garden I'll let it slide!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

That gadawg flew the coop fast didn't he?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I have two daughters and spent a lot of time fishing with them. My oldest liked to hunt as well, but her little sister was a girlie gurl and didn't get into hunting as much. But we had lots of fun and I cleaned plenty of fish...... whew..
> 
> But that grand boy, he takes the cake. Give him a reel, some bait, and water and watch out. He would rather fish than eat. Almost have to beat him to make him stop.
> 
> ...



Bout the only hunting I do any more is Quail hunting, done got both talking about it and will equip them as needed when they are ready.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> whew, had me worried for a min he mite be playing nekkid twista with Quack again......
> 
> Howdy Shakey



Howdy doc , that's one cool cat!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Howdy doc , that's one cool cat!



Thanks Shakey, I saw that last week and said that's my new avatar. And I'm not really a cat person. lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay useless ones it has been fun, but the old man is going to hit the hay. See yall tomorrow. Remember we open all day PF on Sunday.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder of any of them useless jokers are going to come stumbling in late KD?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I wonder of any of them useless jokers are going to come stumbling in late KD?



I doubt it, night all.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

nite KD, I have some long distance riding planned tomorrow, so I may or may not be around. Really depends on the weather.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 20, 2013)

so hows things up your way Shakey?Seen Billy today?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> so hows things up your way Shakey?Seen Billy today?



Survive'n! I try'd to steer clear of Billy today! But still got the horns!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did Jeff C tell us he was going somewhere? I don't believe he did.





KyDawg said:


> He said he had a long day today. I think he and Billy went to the wrasslin.



Had a couple days of useness here in ATL, but lonnnng hrs. Headin to Paducah in a few minutes to bring the Jag home.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey, Jeff C! Billy said to be careful going up to Padooky.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

KD, are you and Billy out this morning racing your tractortrucks?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Empty rooms again.......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy said Cicadas, it's what's for lunch


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a couple days of useness here in ATL, but lonnnng hrs. Headin to Paducah in a few minutes to bring the Jag home.



IF I had known where you were Chief I would have come by and we could have had a lights out, non sanctioned cage match with some of those crazy redneck wemens that hang out at those wrasslin matches........



WAIT, we probably wouldn't want to do that.......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

I came to in a sea of emty 'stone cans today. Me an Jeremy tide one ON. he's a distant thrice removed cuz of Basham


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> IF I had known where you were Chief I would have come by and we could have had a lights out, non sanctioned cage match with some of those crazy redneck wemens that hang out at those wrasslin matches........
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT, we probably wouldn't want to do that.......



paging Unk


----------



## SissyHunter (Jul 21, 2013)

...that's so wrong on so many levels...levels


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

SissyHunter said:


> ...that's so wrong on so many levels...levels



yeah, her hair is a lil too big ain it


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, are you and Billy out this morning racing your tractortrucks?



Yeah I got me a truck bed with a 4:10 rear end in it my old tractor aint much on top end, but I can kill Billy in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I will take a ride down toward Big Bend country and see if I can find K.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

SissyHunter said:


> ...that's so wrong on so many levels...levels



I see what you're sayin now. Didn't notice it before but that hand bag is too small and doesn't match.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm going to go do something useful. Gotta put a battery back in a mower and make a shifter knob. Thinking about using an old baseball, but a golf ball mite work better. 

Billy said I may want to use that big shiny ball on the neighbors gates. Still considering that as an option but Billy ain't back yet. Hope he didn't get caught......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

oh, hey Boss. Didn't see you sneak in. How's the hangover and did the makin up work?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Howdy Hank.





Hank never has hangovers Boss


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> oh, hey Boss. Didn't see you sneak in. How's the hangover and did the makin up work?



no overhang




still drankin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Howdy Hank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> no overhang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> oh, hey Boss. Didn't see you sneak in. How's the hangover and did the makin up work?



Feel good today, it was so quiet in here last night I went to bed early.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

I just talked to Jeff C, he just crossed the Kentucky State line, his wife was driving and she was racing a Menonite on a tractor pulling a truck bed behind it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Feel good today, it was so quiet in here last night I went to bed early.



I saw some smoke signals this mornin' and it looks like Chief is headed your way. Y'all be careful at the WW.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning Hank.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just talked to Jeff C, he just crossed the Kentucky State line, his wife was driving and she was racing a Menonite on a tractor pulling a truck bed behind it.



Was the truck bed Amish made?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just talked to Jeff C, he just crossed the Kentucky State line, his wife was driving and she was racing a Menonite on a tractor pulling a truck bed behind it.



I bet he swaps titles with them while he is up there. Jeff C has always talked about having a tractortruck.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey, KD, Doc, Hankus and MAC.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Was the truck bed Amish made?



Nah, it was off a '73 model F-100. They say it'll top out at 50 mph even full of cucumbers and corn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Was the truck bed Amish made?



No it was and old Ford. The Menonites us here get those old PU beds and hook the drive shaft on them to the pto's on thier tractors, them things will move on down the road.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Howdy TP, hows the fishin  My cheekuns stole my worms this mornin, wouldnt have been so bad if Billy hadnt kept tossin em to them


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, it was off a '73 model F-100. They say it'll top out at 50 mph even full of cucumbers and corn.





KyDawg said:


> No it was and old Ford. The Menonites us here get those old PU beds and hook the drive shaft on them to the pto's on thier tractors, them things will move on down the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Been told we are going to pick Black Berries. See yall after while.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Howdy TP, hows the fishin  My cheekuns stole my worms this mornin, wouldnt have been so bad if Billy hadnt kept tossin em to them



Ain't been, Hankus. I sho would like to be on a river somewhere about now though with a big ol' gizzard shad swimmin on a hook.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

hey TP


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ain't been, Hankus. I sho would like to be on a river somewhere about now though with a big ol' gizzard shad swimmin on a hook.



neighbor ran hooks last night, caught none 5lb channel. Come to think on it thats the most I remember him catchin in a long time  He fishes the most to catch the least of anybody I know. Likes to hear the outboard run way too much


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No it was and old Ford. The Menonites us here get those old PU beds and hook the drive shaft on them to the pto's on thier tractors, them things will move on down the road.



Didn't think about that. I bet they are fast especially if they are running overdrive PTO's.

Ms Chief doesn't stand a chance......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> hey TP



You get thet smokin cat from Billy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Didn't think about that. I bet they are fast especially if they are running overdrive PTO's.
> 
> Ms Chief doesn't stand a chance......



She got this  Ya obviously ain never see her skills


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been told we are going to pick Black Berries. See yall after while.



Hurry back and make us a cobbler Boss. and watch out for thos copperrattlinheadmoccasin things.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> You get thet smokin cat from Billy



Billy wanted him, but I had high bids.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Billy wanted him, but I had high bids.



I'll give ya a 5 an a case of beer


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Saw y'all laters......

Hey Jeff C. If you meet up with the Boss, be sure to get that new card, I heard his limits are off the chain and we could use some new fishing tackle this fall and shot gun shells.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'll give ya a 5 an a case of beer



You prolly wouldn't like him, he's useles. Just lays around all day smokin'. His eyes stay red and bloodshot, but I haven't figured out why yet.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> You prolly wouldn't like him, he's useles. Just lays around all day smokin'. His eyes stay red and bloodshot, but I haven't figured out why yet.



Have you noticed him eating more and more at Burger King?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Enjoyed bout all the Blackbeery picking I could stand. My arms look like I been a fight with that smoking cat.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> You prolly wouldn't like him, he's useles. Just lays around all day smokin'. His eyes stay red and bloodshot, but I haven't figured out why yet.



give him a shot of likker per half pack. Outta clear him right up


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Enjoyed bout all the Blackbeery picking I could stand. My arms look like I been a fight with that smoking cat.



my cat wont smoke


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> my cat wont smoke



well cept that one time


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeff C is on his way back to The State. Hate I didn't get to see him, but I was too deep in the Blackberry Briars.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff C is on his way back to The State. Hate I didn't get to see him, but I was too deep in the Blackberry Briars.



Don't ever let Billy get hoult of the blackberry wine!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy came by and asked me if had had anything he could spray his garden with to kill Japenese beetles. I mixed up a big old batch of Round-up. I told him it would kill evrything. He left happy as lark.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Don't ever let Billy get hoult of the blackberry wine!



I gave him a gallon one year and told him it was for sipping. He sipped it up in about an hour. He aint asked for anymore, claimed I made it to strong.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Bossman, I'm home..... Whew!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, K.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Bossman, I'm home..... Whew!



You have an unexcused abscence on your record now. I hope you are happy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey T P


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You have an unexcused abscence on your record now. I hope you are happy.








Told you I was useless


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

KD, we gonna have to get some stiffer fines in place. These boys ain't taking the club serious.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

K, where is Pnut? I know you know where he is.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

I bet Pnut and K have been up to no good all weekend.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet Pnut and K have been up to no good all weekend.



KD, they sure haven't been helping out around here. That's a fact.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K, where is Pnut? I know you know where he is.



Hes' passed-out under his truck at a A M E church under the shade tree. Dug a hole like a dog just to get to cooler dirt.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

SissyHunter said:


> ...that's so wrong on so many levels...levels



Hey, Sissy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet Pnut and K have been up to no good all weekend.


We where worken on the dove fields & had a yard sale! Sld most of the yard.


T.P. said:


> KD, they sure haven't been helping out around here. That's a fact.



Just because you don't see it dosen't mean we where useless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, they sure haven't been helping out around here. That's a fact.



Only thing they have helped out is the fine fund.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey MAC


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

This bunch done took useless too far.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This bunch done took useless too far.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, MAC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Bruin fan


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Pappy, k says hay


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

what up KD?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Evening Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

In the immortal words of Rerun...

HAY, HAY,HAY


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

I was trying to grill some chickens and the bottom fell out. Dont know if my coals will stay lit or not. It is useless to grill in the rain.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, I was too useful today.   I finished up a mower, took 2 mowers to the carwash and washed them up good, Took them by work and put them in the warehouse, went and talked to my daughters coach, went by Wallyworld and picked up 300 rounds of dove loads and I am now eating a chicken salad sammich.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

You planning on lighting Chula up Pappy. With that many shells I could get 4 or 5 Dove.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

I love it when a plan comes together, don't you?

I figger that with 300 shells, at least 3 or 4 doves should die, if from nothing else, laughing themselves to death.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Wonder where out peanut grower is?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

200 rounds of 12 gauge, 100 round of 20, cause everybody knows a 12 is twice as good as a 20.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy went to lunch at McDonalds he found a suprise in his Big Mac.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

I gotta go to SC tomorrow, and I ain't liking that I can't conceal carry over there.  They don't recognize Ga license there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I gotta go to SC tomorrow, and I ain't liking that I can't conceal carry over there.  They don't recognize Ga license there.



I did not know that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy made me ruin my deviled eggs. He switched the salt and pepper in my shakers and I shook the pepper shaker for a minute over them eggs. Couldn't see nothin comin out so thought there was no pepper.
Biily said, "just wash it off, Jeff C."


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeff C made it home.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

I am now watching Steve McQueen... Wanted Dead or Alive.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Jeff we were discussing your wife racing that Menonite driving a tractor and pulling a truck bed on I 24 earlier.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I did not know that.



Yep.  Only state in the Southeast that doesn't.  I can travel all the way to Indiana with one, but not 8 miles to the east.

They say it is because SC requires you pass a course on concealed carry and in Ga you don't have to.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Last I heard, Jeffseys wife had run into the Mennonite guy 2 times.... after all, rubbing is racing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

South Carolina Does Not Honor Permits from these States:

Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, District of Columbia, Georgia, Guam, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, New York City, North Dakota, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Puerto Rico, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, Virgin Islands, Washington, Wisconsin, American Samoa, N. Mariana


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> South Carolina Does Not Honor Permits from these States:
> 
> Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, District of Columbia, Georgia, Guam, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, New York City, North Dakota, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Puerto Rico, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, Virgin Islands, Washington, Wisconsin, American Samoa, N. Mariana



Good Kentucky is not on the list. You do have to take a course up here to get one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff we were discussing your wife racing that Menonite driving a tractor and pulling a truck bed on I 24 earlier.



She run him off the road, and he waved to us in some type of Menonite sign language.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

Got home and two yearling deer bedded down in the wide open pasture in the rain. They better hope Billy don't come by.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She run him off the road, and he waved to us in some type of Menonite sign language.



Heard on the radio today that They had to shut down I 24 to clean up cucumbers.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Why didn't they just make pickles instead?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

why can't you upload a pic from your own 'puter and post on here?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Why didn't they just make pickles instead?



They were in a pickle.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ya'll being awful quiet in here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They were in a pickle.



were it a sweet gerkin?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why can't you upload a pic from your own 'puter and post on here?



T.P. will be back afterwhile and he will tell you the answer to that ?.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> were it a sweet gerkin?



Think it was a Kentucky Dill.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Be back in a few, got to eat some grilled chicken, fried okra and squash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

I'mon go spend some time with the Jag fellows.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon go spend some time with the Jag fellows.



You like them better than you like us?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey MAC


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Just you and me and 6 guest now MAC.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

I went to a race once and saw a herd of turtle run across a vat of peanut butter.  They were a lot faster than the posts in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah it has been that way the last few nights. Billy has a cold and is not getting out much to create havoc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

This thread should have been closed three days ago.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy watch me plant peas for bow season & he drank all my beer


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

K popped back in. He had about 3 days of dishes to wash.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy watch me plant peas for bow season & he drank all my beer



I plant peas on my neighbor's propery to try and keep some of these deer off of mine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Paper plates & plastic forks


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I need a shower, wish it would rain


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

come to Georgia..  It has been pouring here for over an hour.  Only 3 days this month that it hasn't rained here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like we are gonna have to wrestle ole Billy out of the bed and get him to drankin again.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ya'll know Doc ain't really a doc, don'tcha?  He is one of them doc what got their degree from The Basham Skool of Docing.

I heard Doc was a toenail specialist.  He likes watching them girls at the ww showing their toenails on his table.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey doc my Doctor gave me a bottle of pills and told me to take one every hour with a glass of water. I asked him what was wrong with me and he said I wasn't drinking enough water.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Doc. My arm hurts when i lift it over my head/ what should i do?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

howdy y'all, Hay Boss, what up Pappy, looks like Kmc is back and Chief is back but GON


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

MAC is back


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc, everywhere I touch it hurts. If I touch my nose, it hurts. If I touch my leg it hurts. If I touch my arm it hurts.  What could be wrong with me?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

TP ain't never gonna show up again.  I think him and Billy are off on a 4 day drunk. They must have started at the WW and will work their way on down to the Brown Derby.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Ya'll know Doc ain't really a doc, don'tcha?  He is one of them doc what got their degree from The Basham Skool of Docing.



I got my degree when I was a street level pharmacist years ago.




> I heard Doc was a toenail specialist.  He likes watching them girls at the ww showing their toenails on his table.



Those gals need money too Pappy, verybodies gotta eat ya know


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish my Back was back


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Doc, everywhere I touch it hurts. If I touch my nose, it hurts. If I touch my leg it hurts. If I touch my arm it hurts.  What could be wrong with me?



Broken finger.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I wish my Back was back



I know where your back is K.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I got my degree when I was a street level pharmacist years ago.



Good thing that pharmacy was at street level. Them old folks don't like climbing stairs to get their meds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know where your back is K.



??????????????


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> ??????????????



I got your back K. You are lucky I do.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Broken finger.



that sure would explain it.  I did hit it with a hammer today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got your back K. You are lucky I do.



Thanks Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that sure would explain it.  I did hit it with a hammer today.



How is the hammer doing?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that sure would explain it.  I did hit it with a hammer today.



Why would you do that?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey doc my Doctor gave me a bottle of pills and told me to take one every hour with a glass of water. I asked him what was wrong with me and he said I wasn't drinking enough water.



Substitute beer and wine with a shot of likker in between.



kmckinnie said:


> Hey Doc. My arm hurts when i lift it over my head/ what should i do?



Keep it lowered on the keyboard and don't raise it over your head. If you head itches use your toes. If the problem persist we may have to remove it.



KyDawg said:


> MAC is back



Hey Mac



NE GA Pappy said:


> Doc, everywhere I touch it hurts. If I touch my nose, it hurts. If I touch my leg it hurts. If I touch my arm it hurts.  What could be wrong with me?



Have you been on Billy's go cart again?



kmckinnie said:


> I wish my Back was back



Where is BKM at K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I found a wheel chair in the dump! Thinken about goodwill


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Why would you do that?



I had heard that if you hit your finger, it would feel better when it quit hurting.  They just didn't tell me how it would feel until it quit hurting.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

We sure are lucky to have our own Doctor on here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc BkW is rat here smell up the place!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Doc BkW is rat here smell up the place!



ut oh


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

well, I gotta go pack fer SC.  I will chat with ya'll later.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We sure are lucky to have our own Doctor on here.



speaking of which, where is Dr Strangelove at any way?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I gata go jump in da shower!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

I sent  someone a pm........ hope they get it soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> speaking of which, where is Dr Strangelove at any way?



He is practicing in the water fowl thread I think.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I gata go jump in da shower!!



Saturday was yesterday K, why you wastin water?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Boss I have some more pictures I could post if those guest would start postin'.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Saw Billy plowing his garden today with a single tree, he wife was pulling it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Wonder where mrusic man is.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

d
r
u
n
k


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> d
> r
> u
> n
> k



Straight up too


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

When we were picking blackberries today we ran an old mamma bird and a slew of her little ones out of a thicket. I have never got that close to one before with her brood. Never knew a turkey to hold that tight when you just walk up on them.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Straight up too



hoss ya got no idea


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. and Billy should be home by now, I hope they aint in Jail.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

This time next week I will be on the Gulf enjoying seafood and fishing.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy came by today on this


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Billy came by today on this



I wish he would keep Owney off of it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This time next week I will be on the Gulf enjoying seafood and fishing.



 Glad we made it happen Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Glad we made it happen Boss



You need to Take a few days off and come on Down to Gulf shores and visit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish I could, but someone has to watch the useless ones at work.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Evening GAK33 come on in and say hello to the useless ones. You always welcome in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Billy had a couple of cousins that lived in Jeffersonville.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

We never had anyone from Twiggs post in here. That is pretty country down there GAK.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

GAK you could win an OABA tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

What you think K, we gonna get a new useless one or not?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

GAK is GON.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

No boss he has only 40ty post in 5 y


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

So am I. No Pnut tonight, his penalty points are pilling up like them styrofoam peanuts.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

He thinks we funny!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

No show peanut


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

We better check out the jails K. I think now that T and Billy are definetly at the no tell motel tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

That will get into the WW funds, they'll get out on good behavior.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I would check the hospitals also. That donut may have gave way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Check the kazy houses also!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Check under the porches!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Night K. I think we will just leave T and Billy in jail. I told them not to go by Jenettas tonight. You know that paint remover she sells as moonshine drives people crazy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Look in wally world parken lots


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Nite boss don't toss & turn u mite throw sumpan out.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Night, KD. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Night, KD. Thanks for thinking of me.



Where have you been, we were fixing to get a search warrant to find you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

You went to Jenettas didn'y you T?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been here and there, KD. You know where I been.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

I didn't check the dumpters behind golden corral


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a hard time leaving Jeanetta alone. You know what they say about 300lb women.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Quit looking K we found him.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

They didn't get to be 300lbs by not cooking.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I didn't check the dumpters behind golden corral



Golden Corral got some good food in the dumpsters.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, K.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Howdy, KD.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They didn't get to be 300lbs by not cooking.



& u didn;t get to a buck 45 by eating!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry I got side tracked tonight, KD. Jeanetta was cooking a side of beef and Billy was passing the homebrew around. It was hard for me to say leave.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

Shinga wa diggg we found T P


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

Kd, done passed out, K.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

I guess it's just me and you, K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry I got side tracked tonight, KD. Jeanetta was cooking a side of beef and Billy was passing the homebrew around. It was hard for me to say leave.



Use her puter!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I guess it's just me and you, K.



Thats all we need Bud


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

T you do know that Jenetta is Billy's 1st cosuin, and sister-n-law. She is also his aunt and his niece, her momma was Billy's second wife's sister and his third wife's sister in law on his 1st wife's side. She was his 4th wife's mother-n-law and her double first cousin. She was also kin to Billy's half brother.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

She got a puter, but it don't go to the interweb.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T you do know that Jenetta is Billy's 1st cosuin, and sister-n-law. She is also his aunt and his niece, her momma was Billy's second wife's sister and his third wife's sister in law on his 1st wife's side. She was his 4th wife's mother-n-law and her double first cousin. She was also kin to Billy's half brother.



What can I say, KD. I love family.


----------

